# How do I "replace" folders/files?



## kellen100 (May 5, 2010)

Send a link if this has been addressed before, but I suspect it's a fairly stupid question that I shouldn't need to ask.  Sorry, I'm a newbie to macs.


----------



## artov (May 5, 2010)

Replace them with what?

If you mean rename, you can do that on Finder by selecting the file (or folder), pressing Cmd-I (or menu command File->Get Info) and giving new name on the Info window's Name & Extension field. If the name is on gray, you do not own the file and cannot rename it.

If you like, you can use "mv" command on Terminal.App also.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 5, 2010)

Could you be, perchance, talking about the very Windows-style "replace," which isn't a replace at all, but a "merge" of sorts?

In Windows, if you have a folder named "test" on your Desktop and another named "test" on, say, an external hard drive, then when you drag "test" from the Desktop onto the external drive, you will be prompted to "replace" the folder "test" on the external... this type of "replace" typically merges the two folders, such that any files contained within the folder overwrite the ones on the external having the same name, any files that don't exist in the folder "test" on the external are added, and any files in the folder "test" on the external that are not in the folder "test" on the Desktop are left in place.

On a Mac, if you drag "test" from the Desktop onto the external, and are asked to "replace" the folder "test," then the folder named "test" on the external and all files contained within are deleted and truly replaced with the folder "test" and all files contained within from the Desktop.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## kellen100 (May 5, 2010)

I think I am referring to windows-style replacing.  Still foggy though. Perhaps if I fill you in:

I downloaded a torrent that specifies in the installation instructions that I must open a dmg. file, drag it's contents to applications, open the app's contents, and then "replace" an item (sorry if my vernacular is lacking) in one of the folders with another allegedly corresponding item that is included in the torrent.

I renamed it the same as the unwanted item and dragged it to the same folder, but it simply got put into that folder along with the unwanted item.  What am I missing?

I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 5, 2010)

Just for legality's sake, be careful what you describe here.  This forum is completely legit, and while I'm not arguing or judging one way or another, what you describe sounds eerily akin to downloading commercial software, then replacing some kind of registration file or support file with a hacked version to bypass registration or to artificially extend a trial period.

If this doesn't pertain to you at all, then I apologize in advance -- I'm simply stating the rules for a new forum member so they don't have unrealistic expectations of the kind of help they can receive here.

Don't shoot the messenger -- just saying that this forum doesn't discuss non-legitimate things... just for future reference!

At any rate, to answer your question, it seems that you are performing the correct procedure, but if the file is not "replacing" the other file, then there is one and only one answer to that: the files do not have identical names.

If you wish to replace a file with another file, an extremely simple way of doing so is to highlight the file you want to replace and press enter... this will change the name of the file to being editable (it will be highlighted), at which point you can copy that file's name (command-c or Edit > Copy from the menu).  Then, perform the same procedure on the file you want to use to REPLACE the original file, and paste the copied name as the file's new name.  

Then, drag the file to where it's supposed to be and you will be prompted to replace the existing file.  If you are not prompted with this dialog, then the names of the files do not exactly match.  Perhaps you've a single character out of order, or the file's extensions are different and you have the Finder set to hide file extensions (such that you can't see the file's extension and therefore don't know if they have the same extension).

Try that and see if it works... if not, report back and we'll try something else.


----------

